# Using Nolva with deca (pct advice) halfway through cycle



## HtownN00b (Apr 26, 2012)

I have currently been running 600mg Test-E/wk and 400mg Nandrolone-D/wk
I have been using HCG
and a very modest dose of .25 mg of a-dex

Now that I am halfway through my cycle with some solid gains in place I am wondering if I should run Nolvadex 40/40/20/20 for 4 weeks or 40/40/20/20/20/20
or maybe start it now at 20/10

any advice bro???s?


----------



## pkstylez (Apr 26, 2012)

im a novice -intermediate info on this particular area.  Your dosage is relatively low as mine is.  The HCG should be enough for the keep your nuts from atrophy the nolvadex i wouldnt run it until 2-3 weeks after your cycle is over.  If you read up on the chemical properties of nolvadex it can be used as an AI but is better as a PCT.  but its wasteful to use this while on a cycle according to most medical experts.  but others that use this all the time will swear by it.  and the first dose of 40/40/20/20 is the most normal 2 times a day first two weeks then 1 a day for last 2 weeks.  one thing i thru in the end of that PCT was some stuff from teh suppliment store that help boost your natural test levels like Tribulus, and some of the other stacker pro test products to help get everything kicking again on your own.  hoppe that helps.  FYI your dosage is low-modest so i wouldnt get too excited on the PCT gear.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 26, 2012)

pkstylez said:


> im a *novice *info on this particular area.  Your dosage is relatively low as mine is.  The HCG should be enough for the keep your nuts from atrophy the nolvadex i wouldnt run it until 2-3 weeks after your cycle is over.  If you read up on the chemical properties of nolvadex it can be used as an AI *WRONG* but is better as a PCT.  but its wasteful to use this while on a cycle according to most medical experts.  but others that use this all the time will swear by it.  and the first dose of 40/40/20/20 is the most normal 2 times a day first two weeks then 1 a day for last 2 weeks.  one thing i thru in the end of that PCT was some stuff from teh suppliment store that help boost your natural test levels like Tribulus *waste*, and some of the other stacker pro test products to help get everything kicking again on your own* waste*.  hoppe that helps.  FYI your dosage is low-modest so i wouldnt get too excited on the PCT gear.



op do not run nolva in conjunction with a 19nor steroid /thread


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 26, 2012)

do you take natural test boosters at the beginning of pct or towards the end?


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 26, 2012)

useing nolva with a 19nor (Deca/tren/NPP) is said to be a no no nolvadex can cause prolactin related gyno and since 19 nor steroids cause prolactin related gyno its not a good idea to mix both. or this  would you take that chance...use clomid!


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 27, 2012)

i Suggest you invest in Caber immediately, Nolva or Dex isnt gonna help fight gyno that comes from deca.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Apr 27, 2012)

HtownN00b said:


> I have currently been running 600mg Test-E/wk and 400mg Nandrolone-D/wk
> I have been using HCG
> and a very modest dose of .25 mg of a-dex
> 
> ...



Yes. If it had been me I sure would have included cabergoline in you'r cycle since you are doing deca. I would reccomend caber @.5mgs 2x wkly during cycle.
And I think you'r adex is to light. Could have been .5mgs EOD or at leat mon, wed, & fri while on cycle and up until you'r PCT was started. 
Dont use nolve ON cycle with any 19nor steroids. 
Personally I wouldnt even include it in you'r PCT since you have been doing deca.
Perhaps a better choice for PCT would be clomid & aromasin. 
Wait a extra wk to begin you'r PCT since deca takes a bit longer to clear than a normal test cycle.
If it were straight test stand alone you could have added nolve IF you were having gyno synptoms but with deca I wouldnt suggest it.


----------



## HtownN00b (Apr 27, 2012)

pkstylez said:


> im a novice -intermediate info on this particular area. Your dosage is relatively low as mine is. The HCG should be enough for the keep your nuts from atrophy the nolvadex i wouldnt run it until 2-3 weeks after your cycle is over. If you read up on the chemical properties of nolvadex it can be used as an AI but is better as a PCT. but its wasteful to use this while on a cycle according to most medical experts. but others that use this all the time will swear by it. and the first dose of 40/40/20/20 is the most normal 2 times a day first two weeks then 1 a day for last 2 weeks. one thing i thru in the end of that PCT was some stuff from teh suppliment store that help boost your natural test levels like Tribulus, and some of the other stacker pro test products to help get everything kicking again on your own. hoppe that helps. FYI your dosage is low-modest so i wouldnt get too excited on the PCT gear.


Thank you man..the HCG has seem to keep me functional there was a few things I was scared of i.e. Deca dick but Im okay and I haven’t been using the Nolva I just got some Clomid, and Nolva with the liquidex from my source for a good price so I think I will include it in pct along with some cycle support. Thanks for the advice..the modest dose has been working for me, hope it is as well for you 


Standard Donkey said:


> op do not run nolva in conjunction with a 19nor steroid /thread


I have heard never to run nolva with a 19 nor compound like nandrolone deconate or NPP .. on cycle I am using liquidex and HCG..the nolva was just available when I got my clomid so I figured why not have a 60mg/ml(60ml) bottle laying around for next cycle.


Bonesaw said:


> do you take natural test boosters at the beginning of pct or towards the end?





FTW34 said:


> i Suggest you invest in Caber immediately, Nolva or Dex isnt gonna help fight gyno that comes from deca.


I appreciate it..I do have Caber and started it today..I haven’t had any signs of gyno from prolactin issues...honestly I am surprised because I had a feeling I might run into some estro problems..but all seems well 


Roaddkingg said:


> Yes. If it had been me I sure would have included cabergoline in you'r cycle since you are doing deca. I would reccomend caber @.5mgs 2x wkly during cycle.
> And I think you'r adex is to light. Could have been .5mgs EOD or at leat mon, wed, & fri while on cycle and up until you'r PCT was started.
> Dont use nolve ON cycle with any 19nor steroids.
> Personally I wouldnt even include it in you'r PCT since you have been doing deca.
> ...


Thanks for the input bro! I appreciate everyones input but I did start running caber today alone with .5 mg eod on the adex..Im not using any HCG in pct just clomid and depending on how my boys are functioning I may use the nolva because of it’s binding capabilities..I have heard a million times never run nolva with deca because you won’t be able to get your dick hard..I honestly got the nolva for gyno but I really appreciate the input. The adex has liquidated any bloat I had and the HCG will hopefully as stated above keep things alive!


----------



## HtownN00b (Apr 27, 2012)

just a little addition to the above..I will be running the test 2 weeks longer than the deca so pct will line up nicely..im going 12 weeks on deca 14 on test..anyone thing 16 test and 14 deca is too long?


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 27, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yes. If it had been me I sure would have included cabergoline in you'r cycle since you are doing deca. I would reccomend caber @.5mgs 2x wkly during cycle.
> And I think you'r adex is to light. Could have been .5mgs EOD or at leat mon, wed, & fri while on cycle and up until you'r PCT was started.
> Dont use nolve ON cycle with any 19nor steroids.
> Personally I wouldnt even include it in you'r PCT since you have been doing deca.
> ...



Would using Nolva for PCT be ok for an oral MHN (Methylhydroxynandrolone).  Since its an oral itl clear fast and its not as powerful or ran nearly as long as one would run Deca. Plus I will be using Caber, on cycle. Should I just continue to run Caber for PCT too. Or is Nolva not a good idea to use.

P.S. I have been told by other members it is ok to use Nolva with this, but it is a 19nor


----------



## pkstylez (Apr 27, 2012)

most cycles for beginners is 10-12 weeks as an average 12 wks is actually a bit long 10 is the the normal that your here but 12 is easier to ladder up and down evenly.  But after my last couple cycles i have learned alot about PCT HCG and Vit C are the two main things that alot of guys are using during the cycles and PCT almost non stop dosing is different for everyone.  but nolvadex and Chlomid are not good AIs.  Arimidex and that family of drugs is rated pretty high and common among BBs but your will hear a ton  of other names being tossed around out there.  best bet is see what you have access too then list the medical names on here so you can get proper advice for what u can get.  No sense in getting literature from the pros in here about stuff that you cant get from your supplier etc.  Just type in PCT anabolics in google and you will have 5-6 good threads you can research on there and get some ideas of what to look for then you can compare notes with the pros in here.  Thats how i have been able to get a bit more educated anyway.  im still a dumbass on alot of it but the basics i have down pretty good.


----------

